# duplicator



## Millwright Ron (Feb 8, 2010)

Hello: I am looking for information about building a lathe duplicator
Thanks 
Millwright Ron


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Millwright Ron said:


> Hello: I am looking for information about building a lathe duplicator
> Thanks
> Millwright Ron


Hi Ron:

There is a duplicator and a lathe, then there's ornamental turning which uses measurements to duplicate projects. I've not seen a duplicator and a lathe combined. I have seen duplication capability on a standard lathe but not a router lathe. That's not to say that they don't exist.

I hope this will bump this post back up to the top of the stack and others can add their experience.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

This one is Australian but it might give you some ideas. Provided you had the basic lathe, I suspect you could make the rest.

Catalogue - Woodturning - Lathe Copy Attachments

Cheers

Peter


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

You might find this interesting. http://homepage3.nifty.com/manasan/english/diy/diygr60.htm

BJ reckons you can pick up s/h Sears Routerlathes for USD50 on eBay although I've not seen them under a hundred. There is also a more substantial Chinese/Canadian one but the Canadian firm closed last year, although again you might find one on eBay.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Ron,

Search for shopsmith lathe duplicator... you'll find one you can build.

Shopsmith - Accessory Catalog - MARK V Accesories - The Shopsmith Lathe Duplicator

Shopsmith Lathe Duplicator Tutorial


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

I keep forgetting that there's a lathe component of this forum. Sorry about that. I was still looking for a "router lathe duplicator" until i found a few some minutes ago.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Here is one from Penn State Industries for their Turncrafter lathe.

Duplicator for Turncrafter Plus 1/4HP Variable Speed Mini Lathe at Penn State Industries

Here is a universal one.

Universal Duplicator Mechanism at Penn State Industries

Here is one from Packard Woodworks.

Packard Woodworks: The Woodturner's Source:

The Vega's from Packard Woodworks gives you some for the bigger lathes as we don't know the size of yours. This will give you some idea's.


----------

